

Xz, gzip, lz4, bzip2 cost/benefit log/log graph - anotherhue
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1l1roiLsTrWwKhU8Vj6XF-w5J1GlrszZ1CxMgfZ1-XDo/edit?pli=1#gid=1124023795

======
anotherhue
lz4 is ridiculous, and xz -0 is in a world of it's own. Different corpora will
behave differently of course, but the overall shape will likely remain
similar.

